# Barnes & Noble new nook glowlight plus



## luvmykindle3

I got an email today about Barnes & Noble's new nook glowlight plus. Looks interesting, glad to see they are finally adding newer devices to their line. Anyone tried it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm not sure it's even purchasable yet.  The nook link on the B&N site took me to an error page.


----------



## luvmykindle3

It is, I saw them in my bn last night. They had them in stock.


----------



## Meemo

I gave up on Nooks - they're just not user friendly to me. I don't want to see them go away because competition is good. I'd just like them to be a more competitive device and they just never seemed to figure out how to streamline processes. I'm glad they're hanging in there though, especially since Sony fell off the table - would hate to see it come down to just Kindle & Kobo.


----------



## Andra

I keep a Nook for epubs when I don't want to read on one of my tablets.  This one looks nicer than the one that I currently have - hmmm.
I wish Amazon would offer native epub support on Kindles.

meh - it's touchscreen only and I have discovered that I am much happier with some sort of page turn buttons.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Andra said:


> I keep a Nook for epubs when I don't want to read on one of my tablets. This one looks nicer than the one that I currently have - hmmm.
> I wish Amazon would offer native epub support on Kindles.
> 
> meh - it's touchscreen only and I have discovered that I am much happier with some sort of page turn buttons.


Ditto on the buttons. Ditto on the Amazon/native epub support!


----------



## kb7uen Gene

Beyond Epub, is there anything else that justifies getting a Nook Lowlight Plus?  I have the Kindle Voyage and really like it.  But at the same time, three are titles I can't find in the Kindle store.
Gene


----------



## Ann in Arlington

kb7uen Gene said:


> Beyond Epub, is there anything else that justifies getting a Nook Lowlight Plus? I have the Kindle Voyage and really like it. But at the same time, three are titles I can't find in the Kindle store.
> Gene


Are they in the Nook store? 'Cause there aren't many in Nook that aren't on Kindle. In my experience, the few times a book I've been looking for hasn't been on Kindle, it's also not been on nook or kobo, or, in fact, available in any sort of electronic format legitimately.


----------



## luvmykindle3

The glow light plus is on sale for thanksgiving weekend, $99, so is nook tab 7. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

